# Need Your advice, pLease help me



## nidhi.vora88 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hi Friends,

I am Nidhi , From india. I got a job in well known Media company in Dubai. But,they want me to come on visit visa there by my own and also with my own airfare. 

As per the labour law for I can't work on Visitor visa. My company has promised me that, this is just a one month matter. once we feel comfortable to each other, my compny will start my 2 Years employment visa process. I discussed with the owner of the company, why they are not directly start process on my employment visa, he said that is company's policy. 

I argue with him, so he said, everyone does the same here. One of my friend is also went like this then she got employment visa. Now, i dnn know the current market there. Company is well established in the market. It is 17 years old compny. So, am i being over cautious for visitor visa ? And, what is Probationary Visa, what if company refused to pay me during my visitor visa stay, can i claim on them?

Please help me with it.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
You are right to be cautious.
Unless you have a proper work visa - you cannot work legally on a visitor visa.
Also, unless you have a work visa and labour card - you have no workers rights and could not complain against the company to the Ministry of Labour, if they did something to you against labour laws.
You must politely inform them that what they are proposing is against UAE labour law and that they either do it properly (pay for your flight and send you a work visa to enter UAE) - or you won't be able to join them.
It might be common for bad companies to do this in the UAE - but do you want to work for such a company? These are the sorts of companies that also pay salaries late, terminate people at short notice, offer bonus at end of year and then not pay it etc. etc.
As they say "You have been warned"
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Doesn't sound too good. You should seriously think whether you'd want to work for a company like that...


----------



## Helenzein (May 30, 2015)

HI! dear if i was in your shoes I would talk with the person and tell him my fears.
if they really want you to join them, its a must for the compay to make your visa. 
number two, think twice before coming. you must get prepared for your self what u will do if at the end of the month...they tell u... no.. we dont need you...
is it really worth to come all the way and suddenly going back witgout even being payed your salary.
im taking it too far.. but i believe u mst get prepared for the worst.. anythin good comin is always welcome. good luck.


----------



## nidhi.vora88 (Jun 5, 2015)

I have talked to the company's owner about my fears. but, he did not agree with the 2 years employment visa. he told me, you come here and give interviews in other companies. See the market. and blah blah blah...Basically, he is Indian too. I am thinking the worst situation too. and, also i need to come back in december for my wedding. If they did not give my passport back then ? 

Fish, i think, i should postpone my plan. Anyways, thank you so much you all. Your suggestions really saved me. 

<3


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if you have no other jobs currently and sitting unemployed, come over. Ask them to cover your visa (visit), flights and accommodation, and they can evaluate you during this period. Agree on a timeline by which they will make you an offer. Agree on the stipend or salary they will pay during such period. 

Worst case scenario (if they agree to the above) would be that if they renege on employing you (they sound a bit dodgy) you will only be out of pocket for your food expenses, and you would have had a short working holiday in Dubai. Buy travel insurance before you visit though.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

It almost sounds like they are saying - come over on a visit and 'look for a job' and while you're here, come talk to us and we'll see how it goes.

I guess, it's no different than people who actually DO come here on visit visas looking for a job and when they find a job, the company starts the visa process. I am sure in these scenarios the company doesn't cover the cost of flights and visit visa, nor accommodations until they offer the job and you become their employee.

It's a sleazy way of doing things in my opinion and you should certainly consider this before accepting a job from such companies but just playing the devil's advocate here ....


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The owner is clearly trying to work around the law here.

If he will try this now, imagine what he would be like as an employer.

My recommendation would be to tell him you have spoken to the MoL and they have asked for his detais and see how he reacts :0


----------



## avoiee (Jun 4, 2015)

first thought was smells fishy , non here liked it , so be careful and best of luck


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Please do not come to Dubai based on what this guy is offering you. He is a cheat and trying to work around the law. Do what 2 Wheels Good is telling you and let him know that you have spoken to the MoL and they want his details.

Seems like he's trying to take advantage of people who are desperate to come to Dubai in the hopes of a better life. Ugh! These kind of people make me


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Just report him to MoL.


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

When I was job hunting for a job in Dubai, many companies came to me with a similar approach. They asked me to fly over and get a 30-day entry visa and sort out an employment visa once in Dubai. I was also suspicious like yourself so avoided such companies. I'm now in the process of getting my Dubai work permit with a reputable company whilst still in London. I'd say avoid this company and keep searching. Good luck!


----------

